# Can I Give Too Much Food?



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi

Imogen is nearly 6 weeks and we've introduced a bed-time formula bottle.  It works wonders and gets her off to sleep lovely.

My question is should I be making the bottle up according to her weight or her age? She could quite easily polish off a 150ml bottle which the tin says is right for a 2mth old and her weight is nearer the guide for 2mths on the tin (if that makes sense).  I just don't want to be feeding her too much and it be bad for her.

Thanks
Claire


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Clare

Give Imogen what she needs..you cant over feed a baby! It maybe that she is having a growing spurt at the moment so will be looking for more milk.

If you are concerned about her gaining too much weight (extremley unlikely) have her weighed fortnightly for a little while.

jxx


----------

